# Help with a stuck allen bolt.



## bcon (Oct 7, 2011)

I have an allen bolt in my stem that won't come out. I'm assuming it's rusted or just really tight but I can't seem to get it out with an allen wrench. It's in the stem itself so I can't grab it with a wrench. I'm open to any suggestions even if that means destroying the bolt. Thanks.


----------



## teatreetim (Nov 14, 2011)

Could you post a pic? Have you tried WD40? Is the head socket badly damaged yet?


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

If its in the stem and ITS one of the ones holding the face plate on just drill the head off and remove the others allen bolts then vice grips!!!


----------



## murf99 (Dec 12, 2010)

If it's a bolt clamping the stem to the steer tube there usually is a gap between the stem sides wide enough to fit a hack saw blade or dremel with a cut off wheel....good luck

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bcon (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm currently not near my bike since I'm at college, but I'm gonna be going home in about a week so I'll be trying all this then. I'll post a picture that is similar so you guys can get an idea.










The only difference is mines encased by the stem, and to answer the questions, I haven't tried WD40 so i'll do that first. The hack saw might be my best bet if that doesn't work. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

Do you care about the stem? If not, it might take the paint off, but you could try a mini blowtorch (heat in 10-20s increments, then try again with Allen wrench, then repeat). This is of course only if liquid wrench, wd40, tapping with hammer, etc all fail.


----------



## TimT (Jan 1, 2004)

Kroil - 8 oz can - Sinclair Intl

Get your self a can of this stuff.(kroil) Let it soak at least over night. If it doesn't come out soak it again and let it sit another over night. Make sure your allen wrench fits good and tight. Should come right out. Works every time.

Tim


----------



## davesauvageau (Jan 8, 2010)

Kroil or Liquid Wrench work great! Just like Tim T said!


----------



## bcon (Oct 7, 2011)

I was debating heating it, but that will be my last resort. If I would tap it, would I just put pressure on it with a screwdriver or allen wrench and hit it?


----------



## trodaq (Jun 11, 2011)

Kroil or similar first. Buy or borrow an impact driver. Lay the bike over so the stem is lying on a block of wood. The combination of the strike and rotation of the driver will usually get things loose.


----------



## Blaster1200 (Feb 20, 2004)

Before you start hacking away, tighten the other bolt first to relieve some pressure from the bolt you're having problems with. After tightening the other bolt, try loosening the problem bolt.


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

Blaster1200 said:


> Before you start hacking away, tighten the other bolt first to relieve some pressure from the bolt you're having problems with. After tightening the other bolt, try loosening the problem bolt.


This is a brilliant suggestion;

Many times, a fastener is not stuck at the threads, but under the bolt head. It sounds ridiculous, but the surface under the bolt head will gall when tightened - most particularly on aluminum - and nearly weld itself in place. You'd be amazed how much torque this will resist, even from an incredibly small surface area. This is even further heightened on parts that see vibration or movement, and a stem fits that bill.

There is one particular bolt that I deal with regularly on a particular car that does this to an amazing level. A tiny 3mm wide surface under a bolt head on a camshaft will resist many hundreds of pounds of force and strip the head out many times. When you drill the head off after stripping it (12pt internal), the bolt shank threads out by finger power alone.

Personally, I certainly would try some good juice. I'd try the method in the previous post. I would also try the old mechanics trick of tightening it a bit first before trying to loosen it. You'd be surprised how often that works! Then, I would insert a socket drive Allen tool in the bolt head and give it a good bap with a hammer to try and break the grip of dry corrosion or galling.

If it is feasible, heat is always the way to go when all else fails. In fact, I usually just whip out the torch and START there. Saves time. It works even better on aluminum many times because even minimal heat sources like propane can heat soak and expand a part to a far greater degree than in steel.

There are so many tricks for getting stripped or stuck fasteners out it would take an entire book. Its a creative art, really. I do it every day!


----------



## karavshin (Mar 20, 2004)

Mill (or drill) the head off the bolt. Then the shaft of the bolt will come out trivially.


----------

